
10 Most Coveted Cars That Aren't Made Anymore - prostoalex
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/10-most-coveted-cars-that-arent-made-anymore_us_57b49e81e4b0b3bb4b089cac
======
mikestew
Someone hasn't been looking at prices on VW Westfalias, then. Maybe it's just
the Pacific Northwest, but unless it's a rust bucket you'll pay more than they
went for new. For example, we paid (admittedly, overpaid a bit) $17K for an
'81\. They sold for $14K new. You wanted the four wheel drive version? Prices
_start_ at $30K. They sold for $25K new.

But in the end I'm arguing with a mostly-pulled-out-of-the-author's-ass
listicle. I mean, one cannot seriously argue that people are clamoring for a
Toyota Matrix now that they're not made anymore. You know _why_ they're not
made anymore? Because no one was buying them. In contrast to, for example, the
Westy which isn't made anymore because it wouldn't pass a crash test (your
feet practically touch the front sheet metal on that rear engine vehicle).

------
jstnjosepht
This analysis isn't particularly quantified but it's interesting to see how
many of these cars are on the practical end of the spectrum (240sx and s2000
notwithstanding) I for one miss basic 4wd trucks and cargo vans for under $25k

~~~
shiftpgdn
Cash for clunkers brought an end to the "beater truck" era. All of the cheap
used trucks vanished, used truck prices shot up and therefore manufacturers
figured out they could raise the price of new trucks.

~~~
stinkytaco
I still see plenty of large beater trucks on the road. However, the midsized
and low frills pickups (read: cheaper) were largely killed by CAFE standards:

[http://jalopnik.com/5948172/how-the-government-killed-
fuel-e...](http://jalopnik.com/5948172/how-the-government-killed-fuel-
efficient-cars-and-trucks)

------
IgorPartola
How about the Honda Element? Or Subaru Justy? Or a full size Jeep wagon?

The sad thing is that it seems to me that most cars are now trying to look
like the Lexus RX350: minivan-like crossovers. That's fine for lots of use
cases, but something a little more funky would be nice once in a while.

Also check out [http://jalopnik.com/lets-celebrate-the-50th-birthday-of-
amer...](http://jalopnik.com/lets-celebrate-the-50th-birthday-of-americas-
worst-tax-977715943)

~~~
stinkytaco
The Element was really an uglier version of Scion xB, in my opinion. Though
now the xB has been killed as well, so that leaves the Kia Soul (a pretty good
car, mind you) filling this gap.

The Subaru Baja, now there's a car I wish I would have purchased before its
demise.

~~~
mikestew
_The Element was really an uglier version of Scion xB, in my opinion._

It was, but there was more practicality in the Element. As an original style
xB owner, as well as dog owner and outdoorsy type, I kinda wish we'd bought
the Element (which was on the possibles list before we bought the Scion) with
it's hose-it-down interior, slightly more space, and optional 4wd.

As for aesthetics, no one wins in an argument between the two. Maybe if you
threw a Pontiac Aztek into the contest.

------
Feneric
The Nissan Altima Hybrid (2007-2011), the more efficient, better performing
cousin of the regular Nissan Altima:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Altima#Hybrid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nissan_Altima#Hybrid)

This is one I'd like to see come back.

------
rynop
This article loses all cred cuz it does not have the toyota supra even on the
list

~~~
Theodores
It does. See Celica, Toyota Celica Supra.

I tried to cut and paste but the site doesn't let you do that, 1999 style, no
right-click copy. The V6 Celica Supra looked amazing in the late 1990's, not
sure it has done so well with the passage of time. The early 70's Celicas have
greater kudos IMHO, particularly if inside with the massively high centre
console bit.

~~~
qbrass
Supras quit being Celica based in 1986, while the ones people covet are from
the 90's.

------
eip
RIP Dodge Magnum

